# dana 50ttb to dana 60 swap



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I was out plowing in a 96 f250 when the front axle housing broke on the drivers side, Thurs. I am going to get rid of the dana 50 ttb front axle and put in a bullet proof dana 60 strait axle in it, out of a f350, This is a very common conversion, and was wondering if anyone out there thought about doing this themselves. if there is any intrest I am willing to take pics and show how it is done. It is not as big of a project as it seems. If you plow with a F250 the housing will break sooner or later. With the dana 60 you will be set for lifewesport ,Tim


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I've done it, pretty easy to do with minimal parts needed. Hardest part would be getting the original hardware loose.

Edit- also the other hard part is finding a D60 in good shape for a reasonable price.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

very straight forward swap. 2 men, 6 hours, and a sixpack. 
get as much of the F350 parts as you can. you will need all the steering components from the 350 except for the box and pitman arm.
you will also need the track bar and bracket that bolts to the cross member after you remove the ifs brackets.


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

I did the swap on an 85 F150 I had,a little more work changing over to leafs but it came out nice.You should use a 60 before 92 because they went to ball joints then,I have an 86 king pin 60 for my naext project


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

tjctransport;716361 said:


> very straight forward swap. 2 men, 6 hours, and a sixpack.


Your math isn't adding up. More like a case for 6 hours of work.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nah. a case for 6 hours is drinkin. a sixpack for 6 hours is a snack.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

tjctransport;716813 said:


> nah. a case for 6 hours is drinkin. a sixpack for 6 hours is a snack.


it's cold here, you'll need a bottle of Jack to go along with the beer!


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I got all the parts plus a 1/2 keg and 1/2 gallon of jack. Im starting now hope to be done in a few hours .dana 60 with 410 gears brand new leaf springs and all new steering , ball joints and u joints


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

cool. let us know how it turns out. 

if you had said earlier you had a 1/2 gallon of Mr Danial's finest, i would have come on over and helped you!!.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool project i've been thinking of doing this to my 96 250. Let me know how it turns out. Pic's would be awesome if you think about it. Thanks

nick


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

I finshed the swap Thursday. Just in time to go plowing all nite the swap turned out great, I do have pics I will load later today. Just got done plowing need sleep. The swap took my buddy a I about 3 hours. It was a piece of cake . I sent more time replacing all the ball joints, u joints and brakes on the truck. If you do the swap their are a couple things to keep in mind. The front drive shaft needs to be cut 1 inch. It will work with out cutting it but it can cause a viberation.(dont ask how I know this) If you can get the shaft out of a 350 that will work to. Rt. now I am running my truck without the track bar.Im trying to find the bar and the bracket that mounts to the frame. I strongly recommend running a track bar. All the steering linkage is for a 350. F250 linkage hits the leaf springs, The left side leaf spring mount is also different. I used the f250 spring mount but had to cut the center out with a torch. I recommend getting the rt. one out of a 350. I also recommend a steering stablizer. My leaf springs were worn so I bought heavy duty 3 piece springs, Overall I am very happy with the swap. My truck drives better, Handles the plow better, and have piece of mind I know this front end wont brake. Plus the truck looks better with a strait axle. Come spring when I put the 36inch tires back on It should look really sweet


----------



## wear ear plugs (Jan 28, 2009)

I am doing this swap. Everyone like pictures! I know it will help me out. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## MustangFox302HO (Dec 9, 2006)

do it !!!! i did it to mine and mine had 9,000 miles on it !!!!!! rip that piece of ford junk out of there


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Update I have been plowing like mad. Everyday, I also have a full time job. I will post pics. This is by far the best thing you can do to a f250. The truck drives better and less tire wear. Plus peace of mind knowing you have one strong ass front end. One more thing REAL 4BY4 TRUCKS HAVE STRAIT AXLES.


----------



## wear ear plugs (Jan 28, 2009)

my dana 60 comes in today along with the rest of the entire front of the F350! I can't wait to start


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Tim096- thats awesome to hear that makes me what to do it so much more. Looking forward to those pic's.

wear ear plugs-where'd you get the 350 front axle an linkage?

Can't wait to do this to mine!thanks

nick


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

here is the first pic


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok a little about myself, I am a Ford tech. I worked for a Ford dealer for over 20 years brfore taking a goverment job. I plow a private lot with a 100 drives and appox. 1 mile of street. The dana 50 in a Ford F250 is the weak link for heavy duty plowing. My truck was bought in 2001 and was a sourthern truck.I bought this truck to plow. When I put the plow on the truck the guys I work with said " you just ruined a nice truck" I have made a ton of money using this truck to plow with. (over 70,000)It had 35,000 mi on it when I bought it. It now has 130,000 . I personally cant belive the front end lasted this long most dont. I remember fixing the front ends on F250 when they were still under warranty. I have a fisher speedcast plow on the truck. It is a heavy duty blade 8 foot. I never put a dime in this truck.{ besides basic maintance) This year it broke. I bought the front end, dana 60, From a junk yard in Boston Mass. for 700.00 ( you can get these cheaper if you shop around and have time to wait) I did not have the time. I also bought heavy duty diesel springs with add a leaf, u-bolts, and all the bolts I would need to do the swap from a local spring shop for 400.00. From the local Parts store I bought all new tie rods, drag link, ball joints, ujoint,and shocks, I bought the best of everything .(moog) Price 800.00 not cheap.I will post more pics of the complete project .Everthing is new in the front of this Truck and will last for years ot come.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

As you can see from the first pic the drivers side tire is leaning in. I am having problems uploading the rest of the pics. once I figure out what I am doing wrong I will post all the pics of the upgrade. Hopefully by tomarrow.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I've heard the Dana 50's break there. I've been told that welding a piece of plate to the underside of the housing will help hold it together. Another reason I'm running a snoway. No problems so far.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

close up of tire lean


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

A pic of the broken housing. note rt behind ubolt. intill the crack gets bad you cant always see it. This one is bad


----------



## wear ear plugs (Jan 28, 2009)

JDWalkbehind;740669 said:


> Tim096- thats awesome to hear that makes me what to do it so much more. Looking forward to those pic's.
> 
> wear ear plugs-where'd you get the 350 front axle an linkage?
> 
> ...


Hey I bought the entire front of an '91 F350 from a scrapyard in oklahoma. I found them on Ebay. But there is another guy on ebay who sells dana 60's all day long.

I just got luky enough to find everything in one spot. EVEN THE TRACK BAR AND BRACKET!!

Just look on ebay. I guarantee you will find something on there.


----------

